
How to become haunted by path dependence - theicedcoffee
https://medium.com/@ryanshmeizer/a-puppet-is-free-as-long-as-it-loves-its-strings-e588c1f91314#.vqt3k164v
======
jakeogh
Anyone remember an zoology encyclopedia from an alien planet? In 3rd grade
(~88') I found this book in the library, one of the flying creatures used a
ramjet variation. The illustrations were hand drawn, maybe 100 pages. I would
love to find it. Kinda reminds me of [http://www.michaelwhelan.com/wp-
content/uploads/bk_ouruniver...](http://www.michaelwhelan.com/wp-
content/uploads/bk_ouruniverse.jpg) on a planetary scale.

~~~
jeffbradberry
Sounds like
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expedition_%28book%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expedition_%28book%29)

~~~
jakeogh
Yes!!! Sweet. Thank you.

------
teddyh
> _Now we’re forever cursed to bless germ spreading strangers on the subway._

This is a very US-centric thing.

[http://www.wastedtalent.ca/comic/rt-
blessd](http://www.wastedtalent.ca/comic/rt-blessd)

[http://www.wastedtalent.ca/comic/rt-
oxymoron](http://www.wastedtalent.ca/comic/rt-oxymoron)

~~~
teddyh
Further cultural comparison:

[http://www.marycagle.com/letsspeakenglish/69-gesundheit-
desu](http://www.marycagle.com/letsspeakenglish/69-gesundheit-desu)

------
refulgentis
Beautiful.

